# Who do you look like?



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

What celebrity do you think you most look like?

HONESTLY

Provide a picture if you think its needed.


----------



## Stormborn (May 17, 2007)

When I was the right age I looked like Tom Hanks circa "Bosom Buddies" - If he gaind 20 lbs and I let my hair grow curly again I would still favor him, but as an actor he plays so many different rolls and has many different looks so its a hit or miss thing based on which picture you use of either of us.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 17, 2007)

I can't think of any celebrity that looks like me.  What can I say, I'm unique...well, other than my brother and a guy I met in High School who looked _exactly_ like me, which really sucked because he had gotten into trouble and I kept getting crap for it.


----------



## hafrogman (May 17, 2007)

I'm like a fat, cudly Daniel Radcliffe.
Plus a decade.


----------



## Hijinks (May 17, 2007)

I've been told Alicia Silverstone and Sharon Stone a la _Sliver_, but that was many moons and many pounds ago


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What celebrity do you think you most look like?
> 
> HONESTLY
> 
> Provide a picture if you think its needed.




Well, okay, since you asked.  I bear a striking resemblance to Leatherface, from the Texas Chainsaw Massacre films.  Here's a recent pic (I think my wife took this one in March of this year):

http://www.texaschainsawmassacre.net/Remake/Photos/Leatherface2003-4.jpg

Needless to say, this uncanny resemblance inspired my online persona, "Chainsaw Mage".


----------



## Johnnie Freedom! (May 17, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> Well, okay, since you asked.  I bear a striking resemblance to Leatherface, from the Texas Chainsaw Massacre films.  Here's a recent pic (I think my wife took this one in March of this year):
> 
> http://www.texaschainsawmassacre.net/Remake/Photos/Leatherface2003-4.jpg
> 
> Needless to say, this uncanny resemblance inspired my online persona, "Chainsaw Mage".





Thanks for making me nearly spray Pepsi out of my nose.       You made my day with this one, dude.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> Well, okay, since you asked.  I bear a striking resemblance to Leatherface, from the Texas Chainsaw Massacre films.  Here's a recent pic (I think my wife took this one in March of this year):
> 
> http://www.texaschainsawmassacre.net/Remake/Photos/Leatherface2003-4.jpg
> 
> Needless to say, this uncanny resemblance inspired my online persona, "Chainsaw Mage".




If you dont want to participate then dont.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I've been told Alicia Silverstone and Sharon Stone a la _Sliver_, but that was many moons and many pounds ago



Good enough for me. Will you marry me?


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2007)

Over the years, more than once, I've gotten:
- Peter Tork (guitarist from The Monkees)
- Larry Bird (though he has about a foot on me)
- Colin Mochrie (from "Whose Line Is It Anyway?", though I have more hair than he does)

I'm not sure that *any* of those are flattering.  But, my parents apparently chose Comeliness as my dump-stat.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Well, let's put it this way. When some friends of mine took their children to see The Phantom Menace, Liam Neeson comes on screen as Qui Gon Jin. One of the children proceeded to shout, "Uncle Alec is a Jedi!"

I'm a might more heavy set than him ...but it's hard to tell when I'm clothed...as I tend to hide my weight well (by nature, not intent).


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

I don't think I look like any celebrity. John Goodman might be the nearest fit.


----------



## Arkham (May 17, 2007)

I don't think I look like any celebrities, even the myheritage.com celebrity face matching stuff couldn't find a match.

Probably the closest is Sir Anthony Hopkins, but without the wrinkles ( yet ).


----------



## Mycanid (May 17, 2007)

To be honest I have had people say that I look like a bit like Johnny Depp in his "Pirates of the Carribean" look. I am not so sure maself.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To be honest I have had people say that I look like a bit like Johnny Depp in his "Pirates of the Carribean" look. I am not so sure maself.  :\




I personally know about 6 women in Western MA who'll tackle you if you keep saying that...


----------



## Mycanid (May 17, 2007)

Ummm ...

[The fungus scratches his cap in bewilderment]

Huh?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ummm ...
> 
> [The fungus scratches his cap in bewilderment]
> 
> Huh?




They

Like

The

Depp

Look.

Substitutes are acceptable.


----------



## Mycanid (May 17, 2007)

Oh.   

I ... uhh ... think I'll stay over here on the West Coast.  :\


----------



## Dr. Screampunk (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If you dont want to participate then dont.




I think we know which celebrity Goldmoon resembles . . .


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Dr. Screampunk said:
			
		

> I think we know which celebrity Goldmoon resembles . . .




Humor is all well and good, but a request for honesty, not parody was made. It's a fair reply.

Besides, Oscar has the wrong color hair from what I've learned...


----------



## Ferret (May 18, 2007)

Arkham said:
			
		

> I don't think I look like any celebrities, even the myheritage.com celebrity face matching stuff couldn't find a match.
> 
> Probably the closest is Sir Anthony Hopkins, but without the wrinkles ( yet ).





You need to try lots of photos. To be honest I did and got lots of results, mostly different. I lost my really impressive one with cool people on....but I do keep getting Roger daltery, who is that?


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

I hope your question "who is that" is a pun ferret, b/c if not....


----------



## kenobi65 (May 18, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope your question "who is that" is a pun ferret, b/c if not....




Esp. given that Ferret is a Brit.

Then again, Roger Daltry is old enough to be Ferret's grandfather.


----------



## RichCsigs (May 18, 2007)

Kevin Smith, or Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (May 18, 2007)

I've been accused of looking like both Tom Petty (musician) and Bruce Dern (actor).  

Later
silver


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 18, 2007)

I have had a couple of people tell me I look like Ray Romano from _Everybody Loves Raymond_.  My best friend says I act like him and have his mannerisms.  I am about 10-15 years younger though.

A lady at Crown Casino in Melbourne mistook my dad for Eric Clapton once.  It was hilarious because he had no idea who Eric Clapton was.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kenobi65 (May 18, 2007)

Arkham said:
			
		

> I don't think I look like any celebrities, even the myheritage.com celebrity face matching stuff couldn't find a match.




I think that program is smoking crack or something. 

I uploaded 2 photos.

#1 yielded, for matches:
- Kevin Spacey
- Chow-Yun Fat
- Matthew Broderick
- Peter O'Toole
- Benjamin Netanyahu
- Tom Berenger
- Steve Martin

#2 (in which my face is thinner, as I am now thinner) yielded:
- Quentin Tarantino
- Gene Hackman
- Gary Oldman
- Dennis Hopper
- David Carradine
- Robert Redford
- Rutger Hauer

Not only can I not see the resemblence with any of them (other than "middle-aged male, generally Causasian, humans"), I don't even see the connection with *each other* (except for, maybe, group #2 seems over-represented with guys with receding hairlines  ).


----------



## trancejeremy (May 18, 2007)

Here's that website.

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php

My closest match was Tim Curry - bleh


----------



## Fenris (May 18, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To be honest I have had people say that I look like a bit like Johnny Depp in his "Pirates of the Carribean" look. I am not so sure maself.  :\




How did you manage to grow a mustache on your hypha Myc?


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Here's that website.
> 
> http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php
> 
> My closest match was Tim Curry - bleh



Bah, that place told me Richard Stalman, whoever that person is.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 18, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, that place told me Richard Stalman, whoever that person is.




Founder of the Free Software Foundation??

I guess there is some geek cred in that...


----------



## Nyaricus (May 18, 2007)

Well, I take after my dads side of the family in looks.

Bruce Willis in Diehard 1 looks eerily like my dad about 15 years ago, and Patrick Stewart looks a lot like my grandfather facially in his older age (though Pat's a lot thinner) - and I look exactly like my grandfather did when he was my age.

So, something like them 

Actually though, this thread gives me the idea to make a new thread of ENnies posting pics of themselves. I think I'll go start that up 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2007)

Like Great Cthulu, but with more hair and less slime.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 18, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Here's that website.
> 
> http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php



My closest match is Jean-Paul Sartre.


----------



## Sound of Azure (May 18, 2007)

EDIT: hmm, didn't work. I'll just make a list

Tried that celebrity thingy.

Kareema Kadoor 71%
KD Lang 71%
Roh Moo Hyun 68%
David Carradine 68%
Sharon Stone 68%

.... hmmm. I'm not sure what to think.  :\


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 18, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Here's that website.
> 
> http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php
> 
> My closest match was Tim Curry - bleh





Using my Avitar picture, I got the following: .
Ashley Olson (68%)
Debra Winger (64%)
Jesse Bradford and Feona Apple (62%)
Helena Bonham Carter and Anna Paquin  (60)
Maria Sorvino (59)
Laura Linny and Jonne Fontaine (58)
Billy Corgan (57)

Using another picture I got:
Pierce Bronson (74%)
Robert Downy Jr (73)
Raul Bova and Luke Wilson (72)
Charlie Sheen, Andriy Shevchenko, and Gillian Anderson (71)
Cary Grant and Stephan Baldwin (70)

I'm almost tempted to try another pict to see who i get..


----------



## diaglo (May 18, 2007)

Steve Buscemi
edit: but with a beard and mustache


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

Now that is surreal....

I took the myheritage.com test and the face that popped up as closest was ... Johnny Depp.


----------



## Wombat (May 18, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Here's that website.
> 
> http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php
> 
> My closest match was Tim Curry - bleh




...oddly, when I tried this my closest match as Angelina Jolie ... which is slightly disconcerting given my mismatched chromosomes...


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

Wombat said:
			
		

> ...oddly, when I tried this my closest match as Angelina Jolie ... which is slightly disconcerting given my mismatched chromosomes...




Ya know wombat, the first results the site showed for me were also a female (the actress Grace Kelly, in fact), and I was also disconcerted.

But you can choose the option under the photo of "gender results - male, instead of "all", which is the default.


----------



## Ferret (May 18, 2007)

Roger Daltry rings some bells now, James Bond?

I'd really like to find which photo I used, as it had some quite cool people on it  All I get now is Madonna, and some Chinese (?) people who I don't know.... :\


----------



## Pbartender (May 18, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Roger Daltry rings somne bells now, James Bond?




Yuo're thinking of Roger Moore or Timothy Dalton.

Roger Daltry is the lead singer of the rock band, The Who.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 18, 2007)

A few comparisons to a younger Phil Oakey (from The Human League), but that would be reeeally, reeeally early days. I think it's the similar haircut. It's passing though, not a dead-ringer, even though there are a couple photos that are...striking.


----------



## Einan (May 18, 2007)

When I was 20 lbs lighter, I resembled Cameron from Ferris Bueller's Day Off.  Cameron actually became my nickname during Peace Corps Training...

Now I look like Cameron's plumper older brother.  Age, be kind.

EInan


----------



## kenobi65 (May 18, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Roger Daltry rings somne bells now, James Bond?




  

Kids these days.


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Kids these days.




Now don't go and beat ferret with your walker Kenobi!   

[okay, okay - outta line - sorry, sorry   ]


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

Hey! Kenobi! Third level! Congrats!


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2007)

The dirty country bumkin uncle from X-Mas vacation...that guy-

see for yourself.   ps-  the wife and kids are already taken)


http://www.enworld.org/gallery/browseimages.php?do=browseimages&c=11&page=2


----------



## Pbartender (May 18, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> The dirty country bumkin uncle from X-Mas vacation...that guy-
> 
> see for yourself.




Randy Quaid.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now don't go and beat ferret with your walker Kenobi!
> 
> [okay, okay - outta line - sorry, sorry   ]




S'OK...I chased him off my lawn, waving my cane at him the whole time.


----------



## megamania (May 19, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Randy Quaid.





yeah!  that's the bum!


----------



## kenobi65 (May 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Kenobi! Third level! Congrats!




Wow, I totally missed that.  Cool!  I get a feat! 

(A couple of years ago, I was getting my monthly haircut -- I've gone to the same stylist for years.  The stylist had a little placard on her mirror that said, "Kristin D. is now a Level 3 Stylist.  Her rates will be increasing effective X/X/XX."  I read that and thought to myself, "level 3?  She gets a new feat!"  )


----------



## Aurora (May 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To be honest I have had people say that I look like a bit like Johnny Depp in his "Pirates of the Carribean" look. I am not so sure maself.  :\



*stares blankly at the screen for a moment and wipes a little drool from the side of her mouth*


----------



## Aurora (May 19, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> They
> 
> Like
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To be honest I have had people say that I look like a bit like Johnny Depp in his "Pirates of the Carribean" look. I am not so sure maself.  :\



After seeing some of your pics, I wouldn't say so.


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> ....(A couple of years ago, I was getting my monthly haircut -- I've gone to the same stylist for years.  The stylist had a little placard on her mirror that said, "Kristin D. is now a Level 3 Stylist.  Her rates will be increasing effective X/X/XX."  I read that and thought to myself, "level 3?  She gets a new feat!"  )




  

ROFL!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 19, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> *stares blankly at the screen for a moment and wipes a little drool from the side of her mouth*




Points at Aurora...

SEEEEE! I told you Mycanid...


----------



## Aeson (May 19, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Points at Aurora...
> 
> SEEEEE! I told you Mycanid...



Why you so mean?


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

Good morning Warlock. 

Yeah, yeah, yeah.

I'm STILL not convinced though.  :\


----------



## Gothmog (May 19, 2007)

My students tease me about looking like Triple H (minus the goofy sideburns) and I hear it a couple times a week from random other people.  I'm 6'2", 255 lbs, and have fairly long dark blonde hair as well as some facial hair.

When Phantom Menace came out, my nephew thought I looked like Liam Neeson as Qui Gonn, but mostly because of my hair and goatee at the time.


----------



## Theron (May 19, 2007)

While I won't make any extraordinary claims, I will say that I can't watch "The Ninth Gate" as Johnny Depp looks eerily like me in that film.  Sadly, I think it's the only one of his films where there's a resemblance.


----------



## Gothmog (May 19, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Here's that website.
> 
> http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php




I tried 3 photos and got:  Kenneth Branagh 76%, Jon Bon Jovi 72%, Paul Walker 68%, Burt Reynolds (WTF??!!?!?)  64% , and Luke Wilson 60%.

I did notice that the orientation your pic is taken in plays a BIG part in what celeb you are said to resemble.  The pic where I came up as Burt Reynolds was with my head at a weird angle and kinda making a weird face.


----------



## trancejeremy (May 20, 2007)

> I did notice that the orientation your pic is taken in plays a BIG part in what celeb you are said to resemble.




Yeah, I think it mostly analyzes the shape of your face. So if you're at an angle, it will compare you to pictures of celebs whose pics are at an angle as well.


----------



## bento (May 20, 2007)

My first photo got a lot of huhs? but my second landed a young (1965ish) Bob Dylan.  I have been told that I look like him when I've had a perm.  I also landed Bela Lugosi!  I'll take that!   

Using non-computer technology, strangers usually tell me I look either like Ron Reagan Jr., Matthew Broderick or Steve Buscemi when I have a mustache.

I have a co-worker who was calling me Captain Jack Sparrow when I recently had a 'stache and goatte, but I think he was being very generous.  Another co-worker (head of HR actually) said I looked like a young man trying desparately to look older.


----------



## warlord (May 20, 2007)

Depending on my hair it alternates between John Lennon, a young James Spader, Sid Vicious or an anorexic Patrick Stumph (the lead singer for Fall Out Boy)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 20, 2007)

Someone once asked me if I was Mario Van Peebles...  

(http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005522/)

Unfortunately for all the ladies, the person who asked me was a nearly passed out drunk guy on 6th Street in Austin, Tx during the 1991 SXSW Music/Film festival.

IOW, NOT the best eye-witness.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 20, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> <SNIP>
> I'm not sure that *any* of those are flattering.  But, my parents apparently chose Comeliness as my dump-stat.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!
DON'T DO THAT!  I think I just ruined my monitor, I'll never get that Pepsi out of it.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 20, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> You need to try lots of photos. To be honest I did and got lots of results, mostly different. I lost my really impressive one with cool people on....but I do keep getting Roger daltery, who is that?



Lead singer of The Who and brilliant solo carreer in the 80s.  If its true, that pretty righteous.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 20, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Steve Buscemi
> edit: but with a beard and mustache



I've met him, and I can see it.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 20, 2007)

Okay, after some serious thought -

When I was younger I was told I looked a lot like "Weird" Al Yankovich, but that was a long time ago, more recently I was told I looked like Geddy Lee after an eating binge at an all you can eat buffet - Gee thanks.

But I do bear a striking resemblance to Jesse James but with more hair, (the outlaw not the biker), but I guess it doesn't count because I am distanly related (13th or 14th cousins IIRC).

So there you go, I look like Jesse Lee Yankovich.


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> (A couple of years ago, I was getting my monthly haircut -- I've gone to the same stylist for years.  The stylist had a little placard on her mirror that said, "Kristin D. is now a Level 3 Stylist.  Her rates will be increasing effective X/X/XX."  I read that and thought to myself, "level 3?  She gets a new feat!"  )



How did I miss this?! ROFL

There are times when I do things like this and I just have to laugh at myself and think that it is a good thing that there aren't mind readers, they would think know I was crazy.


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Some years ago dshai (my husband) was walking around the mall with his below shoulder length brown hair down. That along with his facial hair made this little girl stop and go "look mommy, it's Jesus". The mother momentarily looked, equally, astonished and horrified.


----------



## Aeson (May 20, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> How did I miss this?! ROFL
> 
> There are times when I do things like this and I just have to laugh at myself and think that it is a good thing that there aren't mind readers, they would think know I was crazy.



Any gamer worth their dice would do that. It doesn't make you crazy. The fact that you carry on conversations with the giant rock in your back yard makes you crazy.


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Any gamer worth their dice would do that. It doesn't make you crazy. The fact that you carry on conversations with the giant rock in your back yard makes you crazy.



Hey! LOL


----------



## Aeson (May 20, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey! LOL



I let out the secret didn't I?


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I let out the secret didn't I?



Laugh it up fuzzball. And anyways, I talk to the _tree_ in my backyard not the rock.


----------



## Aeson (May 20, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Laugh it up fuzzball. And anyways, I talk to the _tree_ in my backyard not the rock.



The tree talks to the rock behind your back.


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> The tree talks to the rock behind your back.



That bastard!


----------



## Aeson (May 20, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> That bastard!



It's pretty ugly. I think you should break it off with the tree. You can't trust it anymore.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 20, 2007)

I look like Wil Wheaton, because I am Wil Wheaton.


----------



## Ferret (May 20, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Yuo're thinking of Roger Moore or Timothy Dalton.
> 
> Roger Daltry is the lead singer of the rock band, The Who.




Ah that makes sense. Please no beating! I'm only young!


----------



## kenobi65 (May 21, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> How did I miss this?! ROFL
> 
> There are times when I do things like this and I just have to laugh at myself and think that it is a good thing that there aren't mind readers, they would think know I was crazy.




So, yesterday, my wife and I attended the commencement ceremony for a family friend, who was graduating from a seminary.

The ceremony was interminable (almost 3 hours long), with lots of liturgical pomp-and-circumstance.  And, between the faculty, the alumni, and the graduates, there were dozens and dozens of Lutheran ministers up there.

At one point, I leaned over to my wife and whispered, "I wonder how many levels of cleric there are up there?"


----------

